# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Matematika

## Ferdinandi

Per ata qe jane zero ne matematike do ju lutesha te na benin nji ze te kjo teme se do te marrin ndihmen e kerkuar nga une personalisht brenda mundesive kuptohet...!  :konfuz:

----------


## Kuntakinta

Une kam *shume* nevoje per ndihme.  :buzeqeshje:  Gjithmone me ka terhequr matematika dhe ne shkolle kam qene e mire si ne gjeometri ashtu dhe ne algjeber. Por edhe pse 21 vjec akoma nuk di tabelen e shumzimit. E them me sinqeritet. Jam munduar ta mesoj shume here por gjithmone e harroj. Keshtu qe nese me duhet te shumzoj 7 me 8, i bie gjate duke mbledhur shumen e 7x4 dy here. Jam shume dobet me mbledhjen apo zbritjen e numrave mbi tre shifra, dhe shumezimin apo pjestimin me mend. 
A ka ndonje menyre te mesuari qe mund te me ndihmoj?

----------


## Ferdinandi

Jane ca fletore qe kane mbrapa tabele shumezime...provoje nji here... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kuntakinta

Jo me jo, per ate pune rrofte makina llogaritse. Po meqe pretendoje se mund te ndihmoje nylat e matematikes thash po te shkruj iher. Po s'paska qene gjo ky muhabet.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Po pse une per te mesuar tabelen ty jame ketu une jame per te zgjidh nonji ekuacion te grades se n-te dhe jo per te mesu ty shumezimin...pastaj ti vete e the rrofte makina llogaritese keshtu qe leje ate muhabet...ok

----------


## Kuntakinta

E lash Ferdinand e lash, qe kur pash pergjigjen tende.

----------


## Ferdinandi

haha me behet qejfi

----------


## Leila

Kuntakinta... shtrige!  :buzeqeshje: 

Perseritja eshte mema e dijes, keshtu qe perseritja vetes duke lexuar tabelen 50 here ne dite, dhe brenda javes do jesh e shkelqyer!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Po he pra shqyqyer qe erdhe ekzekutuese...Po ti tani pas 5 muajsh u kujtove te me mbroje lol... :perqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Me mire vone se kurre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ferdinandi

Po po ashtu eshte... :perqeshje:

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## Ferdinandi

:perqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

lol , isha gati te mirrja shenime kur pashe titulline e kesaj teme pasi mendova se po behej ndonje shkence ketu  :ngerdheshje:  megjithese me dhate nje ide te mire me ate tabelen e shumezimit qe te hap ndonje teme tek padogana se mbase i duhet ndokujt atje  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mesuesi i matematikes na mesoj nje trick psh: 35 ^2 mund ta gjesh pergjigjen menjehere, po te shumzosh 3 dhe numrin me te madh se 3, qe eshte 4 so 3 x 4= 12 kurse 5 shumzohe me 5 
so 35^2= 1225

kte mund ta beni dhe me numra te tjere qe mbarron me 5

the square root of 85 or 85 ^2= 7225
75^2= 5625

prandaj mos u lodhni duke perdorur kalkulatorin  :ngerdheshje:  ose duke harrxhuar minutat ne test ose baterit :P

----------


## vagabondi1

Qenka shum e nderlikuar Ana  :shkelje syri: 
Un po hiki nga shkrimet siper te mesoj tabelen e shumzimit lol
j/k

----------


## Hyllien

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana18_ 
> *
> 
> the square root of 85 or 85 ^2= 7225
> 75^2= 5625
> *


PS: Square root ≠ 85^2  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> _Postuar më parë nga Cyclotomic_ 
> *PS: Square root ≠ 85^2 *


what you mean i said square root or you can write it this way 85^2 so what do you mean it doesn't equal?

----------


## Hyllien

Ajo eshte shenja qe nuk do te thote vetem "doesn't equal" por qe eshte e ndryshme... "not the same"

Square root of 7225 eshte 85...

komenti im eshte se sqr 85 nuk eshte njesoj si 85^2
sqr --> x^(1/_n_) për _n_ >2 dhe x > 0 nqs _n_ është numur çift   

ndersa ^2... ajo eshte power of 2.
nesje thjesht gjera teknike Ana asgje me teper.... nice trick btw

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

yeah i should have said squared or power of:P sorry i said square root..

----------

